# Diet for my bunny



## petluva123 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello. My rabbit is approximately 16/17 weeks of age now i think and i would like to know a list of fruit/vegetables/other treats she can have in the morning. She has a bowl with pellets and a little bit of russell rabbit mix although im gradully reducing the mix to mke it just pellets. She also has hay in the mornings and becuse its winter, readigrass too. I also have a spare bowl my mum bought for my parrot that never got used. It is a standard size and the size of my other bowl and she said i could use it to put fruit/veg/ other treat in in the mornings. I do the food every morning when i go out to see them and it would be nice to get them into the routine of having a treat when she comes up the ladder to see me. Also, i know this is irrelevant to the diet but when it is raining, can my rabbit still be picked up to come into the payrooom?. I have read somewhere that the rain affects their skin? she is a lionhead. Also, another random thing but how do you check their teeth ? or do you need to? She has gmawing blocks, minerl stones and things like her willow ball that she chews on, so do i need to check yhem


----------



## petluva123 (Dec 12, 2012)

could i try her with maybe half of a dry weetabix this morning? She hasnt really took to the carrot peice i gve her yesterday as there was only a litttle nibble in it


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Here is a list of safe foods for bunnies
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/39071-rabbit-foods-whats-safe-whats-dangerous.html
Veggies are way better than fruit, too much sugary fruit can make rabbits overweight. Same as carrot.
For treats mine get dried herbs (they LOVE them) barley rings, and every few months they will get a carrot or piece of fruit.

If your rabbit is outside you shouldn't be taking her inside your house and putting her back out again, drastic temperature changes aren't good for a rabbit.

Are you planning on getting her spayed and then paired up with a friend soon?
Rabbits do best in pairs/groups because they are very social animals and get really bored when they are on their own.

A vet will check your rabbits teeth for you every time you take them for their vaccinations (so 2-3 times a year)


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

What littlepaws said  Just to add, I have never heard the thing about the rain  I don't think its an issue.


----------



## petluva123 (Dec 12, 2012)

i keep hearing loads of different answers of everybody, my rabbit has being coming in because of the weather, i thought i was doing best for her.  iv only had her a few months im planning on getting her vacced but apprently neuturing makes them aggresive and you hve to keep them inside after the operation , :cryin: i feel like im not doing best for her, its times like this i feel im doing everything wrong


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

yeah what Little paws said 

The rain thing you mention is codswallop but you don't want to be taking outside rabbits inside at this time of year because the temp difference can cause respiratory issues.

As for the teeth the vet is the only person that can check the back teeth but you can get them checked when you go for vaccinations.

As for neutering it does the opposite, it stops aggression


----------



## petluva123 (Dec 12, 2012)

my dad keeps saying 'she doesnt need vaccinating or neuturing Lauren, rabbits we had when you were young werent neutured or vaccinated and they turned out just fine!' and so my dad is totally gainst the idea of this companion care insurance that is this link here. is this insurance better than the other link

http://www.companioncare.co.uk/our-health-plan.html
Comapnion care vets

Vet in Tamworth, Atherstone: Riversmeet Vet Centre
Riversmeet vets

I can get to both of these places
x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

petluva123 said:


> i keep hearing loads of different answers of everybody, my rabbit has being coming in because of the weather, i thought i was doing best for her.  iv only had her a few months im planning on getting her vacced but apprently neuturing makes them aggresive and you hve to keep them inside after the operation , :cryin: i feel like im not doing best for her, its times like this i feel im doing everything wrong


You are not doing everything wrong, and you are looking for information and help so you are going your best by finding out the best for her :thumbup:

We have all had to learn, and lord knows I've made some big mistakes over the years with mine.

The best thing for her is a hutch with access to a run 24/7 so she can choose whether she wants to go out or not (also their most active times are when we are asleep) A neutered male friend would keep her company and warm in the winter. Spaying won't make her aggressive  You would have to keep her inside for a few days after the op, just to keep a close eye on her, but then she would be OK to go back out again (make sure if during winter, you put her in a cool room)

There is a good sticky thread at the top "information for new bunny owners" that has great information


----------



## petluva123 (Dec 12, 2012)

should i let her run on my grass though this time of year? iv heard its bad for them, if i cant take her inside, i cant put her on the grass, how is she supposed to get excersise


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

petluva123 said:


> my dad keeps saying 'she doesnt need vaccinating or neuturing Lauren, rabbits we had when you were young werent neutured or vaccinated and they turned out just fine!' and so my dad is totally gainst the idea of this companion care insurance that is this link here. is this insurance better than the other link
> 
> http://www.companioncare.co.uk/our-health-plan.html
> Comapnion care vets
> ...


Tell your dad that things have come a long way over the years 
Vaccinations are extremely important, especially as Myxo is very prevalent at the moment.
They also need neutering before they can be bonded to a companion, you can bond entire rabbits but it isn't easy due to the hormones.
Also entire does have an 85% chance of developing uterine cancer, I've had a 3 year old doe pts due to terminal cancer so it is a real risk.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

On the grass will be fine as long as she has the option of being on the grass or in her hutch (and not just left in a grass run) You can cover the top/sides with plastic (either tarp's or perspex) so the grass (and she) doesnt get too wet  She may well get muddy though lol, but its fine


----------



## petluva123 (Dec 12, 2012)

reading all these, i feel like there is so much im doing wrong. I thought i was doing the best thing for her bringing her inside. i feel terrible now. she has a double tier hutch but sadly no run my dad is going to build her one. i went through hell persuding my dad to get just one rabbit and i know that he wouldnt let me have another one becuse when i was little we had a rabbit and he was told the same information, so he bought another one and they strted fihting thts why he is so against having another one


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

If you can get your dad to look at the pairs/trios/groups on here (including my 7 maybe!) he may well change his mind. Let him know that once she is spayed, you can look at rescue rabbits and most rescues will bond them for you - so you know that they will get on  Usually the younger the rabbit, the easier it is 
As for a run, it may be quicker/easier/cheaper to attatch one of these to her hutch  it would need to be the bigger one.
Trixie Outdoor Metal Run - Rectangle: Great Deals on Small Pet Runs at zooplus
Just a note about feeding - up until about 6 months she can have unlimited hay and pellets - at around the time she is fully grown, you need to reduce the pellets gradually so she gets an egg cup or so a day - still with unlimited hay. The reason being is that hay is much better and keeps their teeth down, so less pellets = eating more hay.
The best brands of pellets are Science Selective and Allen and Page - but for the time being I wouldnt worry too much, whatever she is on


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Seriously getting your rabbit fixed wont make her aggressive! Totally the opposite! I have 2 girls, both were lovely and friendly the first 12 months or so, but then oh wow did they alter! Biting, growling, flying at me if I went near them, un-holdable and un-petable, and I could barely feed them. Even my super sweet breeder bun turned into a right little b!tch I was scared of sending them to be done, scared something would happen to them, but they were fine, and now their back to their sweet natured selves. I thought that my breeder bun was so laid back, she wouldn't need anything, but she turned Jekyll and Hyde almost overnight. As to only one rabbit, well if your dad is that adamant there's proberbly not much you can do about it. Maybe go get some rabbit food from the shop, see a tiny baby bunny in a cage and say something like "don't you think *bunny* would like her as a friend?" Something like that perhaps. That's how I got a second rabbit years ago.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Parents- tell me about them!  Mine came around eventually.

Make sure your commendation matches the guidelines. You may want to show your Dad the video: 
A Hutch is Not Enough - Rabbit Welfare Assocation & Fund (RWAF)

Information in neutering: 
http://www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk/pdfs/neutering28807.pdf

Information on vaccinations: 
http://www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk/resources/content/leaflet_pdfs/vacination28.8.07.pdf

Bonding: 
http://www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk/pdfs/b_buds_jul_04.pdf


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

My Mum thought I was being 'OTT' talking about vaccs, too, but she soon came round.

I looked at it like this: if there are vaccinations which can prevent the devastation of fatal diseases, why should I deny that protection to my animals? I wouldn't risk it with a human baby, so why pets?

VHD and Myxo are horrendous diseases :nonod:

Also, PLEASE look into neutering! Unneutered does are territorial, they're aggressive (look at it this way- does are breeding machines- having all of the organs and hormones but no babies will be very stressful for them!), they often suffer from phantom pregnancies and most will develop uterine cancer. Again, it isn't worth the risk.

As for feeding- a good diet should be at least 80% hay (hay should be available at all times, too), around 5% pellets and 15% herbs/veg. Here's a good list of bunny safe veg: http://www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk/resources/content/leaflet_pdfs/going_green_oct_06.pdf

The RWAF is a brilliant site for bunny info, too 

Please don't feel that you are doing anything wrong; you're willing to learn, which shows you care about your bunny. You can easily change her lifestyle for the better


----------



## petluva123 (Dec 12, 2012)

my mum has just read jordan roses message and she said do whatever its your rabbit i dont personlly think you need it but if you wnt to spend your christmas money on it, then you can! so which first and where , i live in tmworth please look t my links on a few posts before


----------



## petluva123 (Dec 12, 2012)

i dont have an indoor cage for her to go in though


----------



## petluva123 (Dec 12, 2012)

shall i start off with the vaccinations then see how much money i have left? i can ask my vet about neututing then


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Definitely get vaccinations sorted first.
I dont know about vets in your area but mine charge £15 per jab, so it's not too expensive.

If you are on a low income you can get neutering vouchers from the rspca/some vets/pdsa etc.
Just ask around.
Getting a female spayed at my vets costs about £100.
Also if you cant afford the operation all at once ask your vets about a payment plan, this is where they let you pay an agreed amount every week/month.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

If you get the combi vaccine - it will be cheaper in the long run and only the one trip a year (instead of 3) 
Well done for thinking of the bunnies needs! If you don't have an indoor cage, ask around if you can borrow one or if you can borrow a dog crate from someone for a couple of days.
I don't know what your area charges for a spay but they are £60 here in the fens.

*Heidi*


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

petluva123 said:


> my mum has just read jordan roses message and she said do whatever its your rabbit i dont personlly think you need it but if you wnt to spend your christmas money on it, then you can! so which first and where , i live in tmworth please look t my links on a few posts before


Brilliant :thumbup:

My Mum soon realised that no matter what she said, I'd always be doing everything for my rabbits. She just leaves me to it now, same with the cat


----------



## butter_cup (Oct 21, 2009)

With vaccinations, definitely go with the combi vaccine- ours are £24 and that's for the year. Much better than having to take a rabbit who HATES vet trips 3 times! 

With regards to neutering, maybe get in touch with your local RSPCA branch? Some do neutering vouchers so you could get a discount on the cost too. 

I would keep trying to push to get a pair, I can't believe I ever had Oscar by himself now I see how happy he is cuddled up with Jessie.


----------

